# Hppy Birthday to my Tivo !



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

Got my latest daily email from my Tivo yesterday, and just noticed its been exactly a year since it was last rebooted when I added the 160Gb drives ! 
How's that for reliabilty !!  
A year of perfect and fault free Tivo'ing 

I wonder how many Windows Media Centre boxes can say that !

**************************************************************
Welcome To Your TiVo Status E-Mail For Sunday 


Status
Here is the status of your TiVo status as of Sun, 15 Jan 13:55 : 

TiVo temperature is 40C / 104.0F (Running in the middle range of normal). 
TiVo has been up for 365 days, 13 hours, 20 minutes and 46 seconds.


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> Got my latest daily email from my Tivo yesterday, and just noticed its been exactly a year since it was last rebooted when I added the 160Gb drives !
> How's that for reliabilty !!
> A year of perfect and fault free Tivo'ing
> 
> ...


Excellent! Its fantastic to see consumer electronics behave like this - now it seems acceptable for Set top boxes, PVRs, PCs etc to run in an unreliable fashion.

This would be one of my big fears about moving away from TiVo - thats why Im going to stay for the meantime......

Simon


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Holy [email protected]! Nice one 

I've been lucky to get more than a couple of months out of mine before it re-boots itself for no apparent reason; though it's usually something to do with Tivoweb


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I think the longest I managed to go for is about half a year. These days I have to reboot almost every month to re-load the channel logos when certain database updates make them go away.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

I just wish my electricity supply was that stable!


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Holy [email protected]! Nice one
> 
> I've been lucky to get more than a couple of months out of mine before it re-boots itself for no apparent reason; though it's usually something to do with Tivoweb


Well, I've been happily running a version of tivoweb for the entire year, not sure which, it was the latest at the time...

I've only got the basics on mine really, 2*160Gb samsung drives, cachecard and..

****************************************************
The following hack applications are currently running on your TiVo: 
TiVo Telnet 
TivoWeb 
TiVo FTP 
cron Scheduler 
TyStudio 
Endpad

The following hack applications are scheduled to run on your TiVo: 
DailyMail (0: daily) 
****************************************************

But it does everything I could want, well apart from playing mp3s... 

Here's to another year of fault free tivoing


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

sanderton said:


> I just wish my electricity supply was that stable!


Mines not either, but a UPS sorts that out 

Simon


----------

